# Konsole unter KDE 4.3 emerge-Meldungen in der Titelleiste

## alex00

Wie bekomme ich unter KDE 4.3 unter der die emerge-Meldungen in der Titelleiste...sind seit dem KDE 4.3 irgendwie nicht mehr da. Hat jemand einen Tipp? Danke.

----------

## AmonAmarth

einstellungen -> aktuelles profil bearbeiten -> unterfenster

dann bei "beschriftungsformat für unterfenster" "%d : %n %w" eintragen

----------

## alex00

Ok danke.

----------

